# Origins of hapkido?



## spatulahunter (Jul 31, 2004)

Im a student of daito ryu jujutsu and i recently saw an article that said hapkido came from daitoryu (which i was told is wrong) and it got me to thinking that i really dont know to much about hapkido. So if anyone that has a good grasp on it could explain the roots/philosophy of hapkido i would really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jul 31, 2004)

This particular theme has been covered so many times that you could go to E-BUDO or AIKIDO JOURNAL nets and find tons of information and views with a simple search. I would recommend that first and then come back here with specific questions. Otherwise we would simply be rediscovering the wheel yet one more time.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jul 31, 2004)

There are many different styles of Hapkido.  The style The founder of Hapkido studied WAS Daito Ryu Aiki-Jujutsu.  This is the base of Hapkido, many things have been altered from what Choi, Yong Sool taught.  This is much of the reason Hapkido has so much controversy.

Just my opinion.

Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## auxprix (Jul 31, 2004)

I once heard that there was a personal connection between the founders of Hapkido and Aikido. Was there ever any contact between them before their systems became popular?


----------



## glad2bhere (Aug 1, 2004)

I haven't found any between Choi and Ueyshiba, but there are a number of Korea-Japan relationships that developed a bit later. Jae Nam Myung and his IHF is certainly related to his expereinces trying to forge tighter bonds with the Japanese Aikido people. Lim Hyun Su routinely travels to Japan both to teach and to study. There is also an Aikido organization in Korea which I am sure relates to hapki-yu-sool folks more than a little. I think most of this is not necessarily done on the Q-T but is simply accomplished informally with little fanfare rather than with a lot of publicity.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## spatulahunter (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks guys, that answers my question nicely


----------

